# Jonesboro GA Male #092480-Dumped by Police Officer



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"there's a GSD at clayton - did you see him? his name is thor - shelter said he's beautiful boy & very nice but needs training in the manners department. his owner, a police officer, dumped him after he was told he'd have to pay a fine cuz the dog was picked up for running loose. he got ticked off & left him there. nice, huh? if you could post him on the german shep board, that would be great."


Thor #092480 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Adult Male Dog Pet ID: 092480 





















More About Thor #092480I am a real nice guy, My owner turned me over to Animal Control after they got tickets for me running loose. I like to dig, what can I day, I'm a dog. Well now I am stuck here hoping I make it out alive. I am available now and will have until 05-19-09. Please save me.All animals adopted from Clayton Co Animal Control must be spayed or neutered within 30 days of adoption. A low cost spay/neuter certificate will be issued to adopting families at the time of adoption. Rescues please have copy of Dept. of Aug. license and permission form if you are sending someone other than the license holder, also picture I.D. All animals posted are at risk to be euthanized at any time due to overcrowding under severe circumstances. All animals are considered urgent after their available date has passed. Please call or come in....Thank you..... 


Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit 
Jonesboro, GA 
770-477-3684


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Beautiful face!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Doesn't he already have a thread? I recognize that sweet face (and the tattoo!)


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

What a great example the police officer owner is setting. Don't be a responsible pet owner, just dump the pet! Hope someone can get this guy out, he looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1073382&page=5#Post1073382


Yes, he already has a thread. Page 5


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't know...i searched back three pages.........


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

mods, dup, pls close


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

What a jerK! Can anyone help this sweet, thin boy?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Probably this is a cop none of us want to have on our force.He's probably some young punk fresh out of the academy with an attitude.Poor little guy. If only Athena's attitude was different,I would check into him.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

This is a duplicate thread. Can the 2 be combined or does one have to be locked?


----------

